# Mau tempo: culpa é do anticiclone dos Açores



## rijo (28 Fev 2010 às 07:09)

---


----------



## blood4 (28 Fev 2010 às 14:11)

ás vezes o AA é problema porque origina secas
agora é problema porque deixa as tempestades entrar
nunca está bem o raio do anticiclone xDD


----------



## Agreste (28 Fev 2010 às 15:02)

O tempo das notícias não é o tempo do tempo. Se não acontece já deixa de ter interesse. Estamos a ter o melhor inverno desde os anos 60, deixem o Anticiclone do Açores sossegado lá no sudoeste do Atlântico.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Fev 2010 às 18:17)

Acho que está a ser interpretada mal a palavra "culpa". 

E claro que é ele o "culpado" tanto por esta chuva como por situações de seca. Nunca foi novidade e daqui para o futuro vai ser igual.


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2010 às 19:17)

Tanto vento sul/sudoeste nesta época do ano, não é disto que me recordo na minha adolescência.

 A mudança estará a acontecer, mas talvez para um novo padrão...

 A "culpa" deixará de ser do anticiclone dos Açores?


----------

